# HOW TO: Intel 4965 BGN Wireless on FreeBSD 8



## gr1ml0ck (Jul 25, 2009)

[cmd=]vi /boot/loader.conf[/cmd]

(add these entries to the file)


```
legal.intel_iwn.license_ack=1
if_iwn_load="YES"
if_iwnfw_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

(then save this file)


[cmd=]vi /etc/rc.conf[/cmd]

(iwn does not communicate with wpa_supplicant and so you have to create an alias device to pass connection details thru. So add these lines to your rc.conf)


```
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

(save this file.)

Then all you have to do is setup you wpa_supplicant.conf file as normal. Here is a copy of mine below.. reboot and enjoy (or netif restart).

[cmd=]vi /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf[/cmd]


```
eapol_version=1
ap_scan=1
fast_reauth=1

network={
        ssid="YOUR SSID"
        psk="YOUR PASSWORD"
        }
```

I do not pretend to be a pro at this stuff so any additional information that is either missing or incorrect is probably due to my inexperience... but this worked for me on an ASUS m50sv laptop.

I also hear that this aliasing method using the "wlans" command in rc.conf is going to be the standard as of FreeBSD 8.0?? Does anyone have any additional comments on that?

Cheers, later guys.


----------



## sepent (Dec 8, 2009)

I tried this on my thinkpad X61 and my wireless card now works flawlessly.

Thank you for your short but useful tutorial


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

tried this on a Sony Vaio - I think I got it right, but it only works in ad-hoc mode. Must try again next weekend. Thank you for the directions.


----------

